# Drill Press Table



## ja6ke (Feb 5, 2014)

Just a simple DPT. 3/4 ply with 1/2 ply on top. Only twist is the center insert. I wanted something I could remove after it gets cut up and something that allowed access to the bolts holding it to the metal table. Thought about drawers for a while but decided the right solution is to mount the drill on a cabinet like I have seen others do on this site.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Well done Ja. i built one for my D/P. They're a great asset as opposed to a plane drill press top..


----------

